# Daily: Krokolisken in der Stadt



## xagi (27. Dezember 2009)

huhu,  

Vor Patch 3.3 hatte ich bei besagter Daily fast immer n Krokobaby drin. Seit Patch 3.3 hab ich 5x die Daily gemacht und keine einziges Krokobaby bekommen. Hat noch jemand das Problem? Oder wurde vieleicht die Dropchance gesenkt? Oder hatte ich einfach nur viel Pech?^^

mfg


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2009)

5 mal ist ja nun wirklich nicht oft ...
Und wenn Du die Daily und das Pet dass man da bekommen kann meinst: Ich hatte dieses Daily weit mehr als 5 mal und niemals das pet.


----------



## Snorry (10. Februar 2010)

ich hatte zu bc-zeiten immer die dailies gemacht,und nie ein pet drinnen, vor gut nem monat dann wieder und pet


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Februar 2010)

xagi schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> Vor Patch 3.3 hatte ich bei besagter Daily fast immer n Krokobaby drin. Seit Patch 3.3 hab ich 5x die Daily gemacht und keine einziges Krokobaby bekommen. Hat noch jemand das Problem? Oder wurde vieleicht die Dropchance gesenkt? Oder hatte ich einfach nur viel Pech?^^
> 
> mfg


Und was ist daran jetzt schlimm? Ich hatte insgesamt drei Chars mit Maximallevel und hatte das Pet nie bekommen. Du hast nicht viel Pech zur Zeit, sondern vorher unwahrscheinliches Glück gehabt würde ich sagen.


----------



## TheDoggy (23. Februar 2010)

Afaik dropt die Daily noch das Pet, aber halt nicht zu 100%. Freund hat letztens erst wieder nen Pet bekommen. (Natürlich genau das eine, das mir noch fehlt von denen. :x)


----------



## xagi (24. Februar 2010)

Ok, mittlerweile is dann dochmal das Vierte und letzte bei mir gedroppt.

Ich vermute das einfach keine Doppelten mehr droppen da ein Bekannter der noch keins von den vier Krokos hat bei den ersten beiden Versuchen direkt zwei bekommen hat. Und doppelte die ich dann wegschmeissen musste hatte ich vorher auch öfter. An unwahrscheinliches Glück meinerseits  mag ich nich so recht glauben da ich mehrere Petsammler kenne bei denen dir Dropchance vorher extrem gut zu sein schien. 

Na ja, alles nur Vermutungen, jedenfalls gibt es sie noch....


----------



## Fyeina (24. März 2010)

An den Chancen muss definitiv was verändert worden sein. Zu BC zeiten habe ich mit meinem Main jeden Tag geschaut ob die Quest heute die Daily ist und sie gemacht, als ich damit aufgehört hab hatte ich grademal 2 von 4 Krokos. Nun hab ich vor ein paar Wochen nen Mainchar auf der Hordeseite meines Servers angefangen und in der Zeit die ich in der Scherbenwelt bin die Quest gerademal 4 mal gemacht, die ersten 3 male war ein Kroko drinn beim 4ten mal nicht. Das steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den zig mal damals. Mein Allymain hatte bei den ersten 2 von 4 Tagen auch die Quest gemacht und direkt die beiden fehlenden Krokos bekommen.


----------



## Izara (31. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit nun ist, dass man die Haustiere bekommt, aber ich denke, dass es tatsächlich keine doppelten gibt. D.h. wenn du schon eins hast, könnte die wahrgenommene Wahrscheinlichkeit sinken, weil du ja schon eins hast und das nicht mehr drin sein kann ^^ ist nur ne Vermutung.

Mein Freund hat alle 4 Kroko-babies nacheinander gehabt. 4 dailies, 4 Haustiere.
Ich hab mehr als 20 gemacht und dann irgendwann alle gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist wohl Glückssache, ob man schnell an alle 4 kommt oder länger braucht.


----------



## Vatenkeist (26. Mai 2010)

was mich wundert - dasa ich schon öfters krokos drin hatte die ich schon hatte 8(


----------



## RedDevil96 (27. Mai 2010)

ist auf jeden fall noch zu haben , war gestern bei mir mit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (16. Juni 2010)

mir haben neulich auch noch alle 4 der krokos gefehlt. habe dann über ca. 3 wochen 4 x "krokilisken in der stadt" abgeschlossen und habe jedesmal eins der mir fehlenden pets bekommen.


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und was ist daran jetzt schlimm? Ich hatte insgesamt drei Chars mit Maximallevel und hatte das Pet nie bekommen. Du hast nicht viel Pech zur Zeit, sondern vorher unwahrscheinliches Glück gehabt würde ich sagen.


Würde ich auch sagen. Den ersten Krokilisken hatte ich erst nach 4 Wochen.


----------



## Pumba86 (16. August 2010)

Ich hatte letzte Woche noch n Krok drinn... nun fehlt noch eins.


----------

